# Projector



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

Currently have a infocus projector and it's ok. I want to get a new projector but not want to spend more then $1500. Anyone have any input


----------



## Bass Hz (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been teasing the idea of getting a projector myselfand my budget was close to yours. Was looking at the Epson 8350 as a suitable choice, but my needs may have been a bit different... it would be in a small room so I needed a good short throw. Juat an idea to throw oout there, but good luck finding what u want.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd seriously recomend a dlp. Ive seen a few new lcd pj's and they just cant hold a candle next to a dlp. To be honest, the only dlp's i have seen were mitsubishi (hc3800, hc4000) so i cant recomend any other brand really. I have an (old) hc 1100 that i bought off ebay for $500! A friend has an new epson and he reccons mine is heaps better! Its the contrast that cant be beat!!


----------



## deftechman (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's just be honest runco needs to lower te price and we can all have what we want lol


----------



## puulima (Feb 12, 2012)

biach said:


> I'd seriously recomend a dlp. Ive seen a few new lcd pj's and they just cant hold a candle next to a dlp. To be honest, the only dlp's i have seen were mitsubishi (hc3800, hc4000) so i cant recomend any other brand really. I have an (old) hc 1100 that i bought off ebay for $500! A friend has an new epson and he reccons mine is heaps better! Its the contrast that cant be beat!!


I keep reading about "rainbow" effect with DLP - not quite sure I understand the effect? One or two posts seem to indicate that some people see them..others don't?


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

The rainbow effect is caused by the colour wheel being too slow. I had an older dip that had a 2x colour wheel and the rainbows were noticeable but still not mood breaking. My hc1100 has a 4x colour wheel and the newer models I mentioned have 4x and 5x colour wheels. I've had many movie nights (obviously) and no one has said anything to me about any funny rainbows. I can't see them at all with my dlp. Even so, the contrast is more than enough to make up for the occasional rainbow. I demo'd the latest 3d Panasonic in the shop the other day (sorry no model number) and it just looked flat and lifeless. The blacks were poor and the dynamic iris was terrible!! 
I'd say that noticing rainbow effects are quite rare these days so get a dlp!! I'm pretty sure the mitsubishi's are a better pj from all the reviews I've read so stick with them!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a number of us here who use the Panasonic AE4000u and should be able to get one for around $1500. Im not sure about the "poor black levels" as im thrilled with mine and the blacks are great.
DLP are also a good choice but if you like watching a lot of movies the auto aspect ratio zoom of the 4000 cant be beat. I use a 2'35:1 screen and would never go back to 16x9 (1'85:1)


----------



## puulima (Feb 12, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> ...but if you like watching a lot of movies the auto aspect ratio zoom of the 4000 cant be beat. I use a 2'35:1 screen and would never go back to 16x9 (1'85:1)


I've already got an Epson 8350 - too good of a deal to pass up for a first projector. 

I'm just starting to read about 2.35:1 ratio...so not sure if my Projector will do that setting? I'm thinking it's a moot point anyways as I don't have the room to make my screen wider and for the 16x9 movies, definitely want to max out on the height so maybe for my Theater 2.0 down the road?

Any recommended comprehensive posts on this topic (screen size/projector settings etc)? I'd like to understand it better...but again, I'm think I'm stuck at a 5x9 screen size.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

2'35:1 is on probably 85% of movies now a days. its where you have the black bars on the top and bottom. The Panasonic is the only projector that does this automatically however if you have the Epson set up far enough back you can manually do this by just zooming out.


----------



## puulima (Feb 12, 2012)

But given my width is maxed out...to go to a 2.35:1 ratio sized screen would mean sacrificing the height for all the 16:9 stuff - IE: I'd end up having black bars on each side of those movies instead....and the height would be shorter to boot. 

I did the math quickly. with my 5'x9' (16:9) screen, 2.35:1 movies will be the full width (9') and 46" tall. I can live with that - given the max height on my 52" TV was only 25" for 16:9 media and a measly 19" tall for 2.35:1 stuff!

I still do like the look of a 2.35:1 screen though...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes thats correct, sacrifices sometimes need to be made. Isn't this a fun hobby :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

puulima said:


> I keep reading about "rainbow" effect with DLP - not quite sure I understand the effect? One or two posts seem to indicate that some people see them..others don't?


The Rainbow Effect should not be a problem with today's PJ's, but I can show you what the effect looks like since my PJ has it is spades! Read *DLP Rainbow effect demonstrated*.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Im not sure about the "poor black levels" as im thrilled with mine and the blacks are great.

Black levels and 'real' contrast are two different things. With a dynamic iris (which physically restricts light from the globe) you may have a black background which would trigger the iris to shut. As soon a light image ( like credits or movie title) comes into the black the iris opens to achieve the bights needed and your black becomes lighter as well. A good test would be ratatouilli. Near the start where he's eating the strawberry and the cheese together. I hope this makes sense haha!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have dynamic iris turned off and black levels are still great. My room can be made pitch black so I can tell. is it as good as DPL no but its not by any means bad. I do run my projector in eco mode so that may make a difference.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeh, had the same delema with my old pana!! Now that i've had this dlp tho, im not going back!!


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Here she is in action!! Sorry bout the quality, this forum doesnt like big files??


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's another, once again try to focus on the contrast cause the quality is poo!


----------

